
The Raspberry Pi 4 Is Now Available with 8GB RAM - oshanz
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/05/raspberry-pi-4-8gb-ram
======
qubex
I’m actually very happy about this for a collateral reason: there’s a lot of
confusion “out there” regarding the 1.0 and 1.2 version boards (the former
being those with the USB-C power ‘bug’, the latter being those that correct
it) and very little clarity by sellers (at least in my neck of the woods) as
to who is shipping what.

At least if one orders an 8GB unit (which was previously unavailable and
therefore never released with the flaw to begin with) one has no risk of
getting a flawed unit.

And this kind of points to a general lack of transparency that they should
figure out how to address in the future.

------
melq
Curious to hear what sort of workloads people envision using this for. I'm a
huge fan of raspberrypis and have used them for lots of projects over the
years. Nothing remotely memory intensive though, mostly basic microcontroller
stuff and for a cheap/easy way add a network connection to audio projects and
the like. Don't know what I'd do with all that memory but I'm sure other folks
will find plenty of cool ways to use it.

------
johntash
Official raspberrypi.org blog post/announcement for anyone interested:

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/8gb-raspberry-pi-4-on-
sale-...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/8gb-raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-now-
at-75/)

~~~
herogreen
Also noteworthy: "Not to be left out, today we’ve released an early beta of
our own 64-bit operating system image."

------
oshanz
Still not enough to run Android studio ;D

~~~
akmittal
Android studio runs fine on my 8GB Laptop, On pi bottleneck would be CPU not
RAM.

